# Settling in Australia for good--a couples' decision



## studyinaustralia (Jan 4, 2010)

I know that this may sound oddly enough posting here in the forum. But allow us first to share to people some information about our exciting adventure ride this past years as a couple.

We are an Asian couple moving to Queensland after 7 years of making ends meet in our home country. We were planning to settle to Australia way back 2 years ago and eventually hope for the good. Unfortunately, He didn't give us our, I must say, wishful gift--- one is having a child, and the other is you-know-what-am-going-to-say-kind of financial matters.

Part of the reason why we have to have some time together in a foreign place is to venture for a new life. Australia, may smell expensive but, we are opted for it because we know we can.

We are going to stay in our relatives in QLD. We had already arranged everything except (of course) for the idea of making a living after we have adjusted ourselves. 

We have been discussing about having another active investment property later probably 2 or 3 years after our date of settlement. At home, we entrusted people to do some of our unfinished business, literally.

My brave and charming wife truly wants to discover the culture of Australian real estate knowing a little how ironically it would be different compared to her former job here. She's a real estate femme fatale and am a financial geek who struggles how to have a 'perfect mortgage' for success---destiny paved the way, thanks God.

I am taking the time, to look for opinions from real estate gurus, that may be lurking here in the forum sites, (odd it may seem) and honest experts in the field alike.(aside from us?) 

We have been surveying some places all over QLD, through the Internet, looking for some promising property to invest. We have had find one affiliated with National Bld'g Solutions [www(dot)nationalbuildingsolutions(dot)com(dot)au] but we have yet to discover more.

Real Estate geeks can now speak, but not with crossed fingers.

Hoping for the best guys!

Thanks for reading.


----------

